# BSG VS. Star Wars Imperial Fleet



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Who would win? Who could win?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zxX0DKE3oqw


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bskepk8qyiU

:lmao:


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh man that was funny!:clap:


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

OK here comes the nerd talk: There is some website about Star Trek Vs. Star Wars and the guy has all these stats on how powerful the weapons and other tech are from each side. The numbers are suppose to be from various "official" things like books and the movies, etc... Well according to these numbers Star Wars could beat Star Trek. Actually they would kick Start Treks A$$. Now I admit the numbers from Star Wars side seem a little crazy high compared to the Star Trek ones but since most fan boys/girls like to use official sources (canon) it seems like Star Wars tech is pretty strong. Which make sense, since the technology has been around for so long. Now as far a BattleStar, from what I have seen I don't think they could beat a Star Trek ship/tech let alone a Star Wars ship/tech. Now personally I think a more interesting even fight might be Earth Force Ships from Babylon 5 Vs BattleStar ships.

???


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dammacx said:


> OK here comes the nerd talk: There is some website about Star Trek Vs. Star Wars and the guy has all these stats on how powerful the weapons and other tech are from each side. The numbers are suppose to be from various "official" things like books and the movies, etc... Well according to these numbers Star Wars could beat Star Trek. Actually they would kick Start Treks A$$. Now I admit the numbers from Star Wars side seem a little crazy high compared to the Star Trek ones but since most fan boys/girls like to use official sources (canon) it seems like Star Wars tech is pretty strong. Which make sense, since the technology has been around for so long. Now as far a BattleStar, from what I have seen I don't think they could beat a Star Trek ship/tech let alone a Star Wars ship/tech. Now personally I think a more interesting even fight might be Earth Force Ships from Babylon 5 Vs BattleStar ships.
> 
> ???


death star kicks a$$
it can blow up entire planets in one shot, ok a moon then

and don't forget BSG nor ST have "the force" with them to hit a 2 square meter opening, avoiding enemy fire and flying at 1,000 km / hr.

as for scale do imperial destroyers seem the same size as battlestars?
certainly trek ships seem small in comparison

i think star wars has the most powerful weaponry, plus "the force" both for good and evil


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Star Wars loses because there's a little flaw in the design of all of their technology that--if exploited--will blow everything up.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I am going to have to go with Star Wars on this one. Although we have seen the Death Star in action, the novels introduced a Sun Crusher ship that could destroy entire systems! Most excellent!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Both would have trouble handling a squad of Gundams piloted by young prodigies having trouble dealing with the morality of fighting and confusions of young love.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Neat video.

Here is a starship size comparison shot that someone made up...not that size matters...especially if you like Trek.  

http://mijnkopthee.nl/images/space_comparison_chart_huge.jpeg


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Han shot first... of course SW wins. Duh. :lmao:


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone ever watch Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning?


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

That's a way cool picture. I think the only one's not there but not sure if the qualify as ships are the Dyson sphere from ST (But I guess it wouldn't fit but would be interesting to get in, maybe as a faded background on a much bigger poster) and the Shadow and Vorlon planet killer ships. (Just because I love B5)

Edit #1 Oh yeah if yourgoing to get the Dyson Sphere I guess you need to throw in the Deathstar. Duh.

Edit #2 And just for kicks lets include another series, how about Macross - They had some decent size ships. 

You know I will think of more. For more stuff like this: http://www.shipschematics.net/


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Cliffy said:


> Anyone ever watch Star Wreck: In the Pirkinning?


Oh yes! Great FX, lame story, but fantastic battle scenes!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

zoziw said:


> Neat video.
> 
> Here is a starship size comparison shot that someone made up...not that size matters...especially if you like Trek.
> 
> http://mijnkopthee.nl/images/space_comparison_chart_huge.jpeg



Ok.

That is just too cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

What about Unicron... a giant robot planet-devourer?


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

This seems like an appropriate tune for this thread http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw&mode=related&search=


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

zoziw said:


> Neat video.
> 
> Here is a starship size comparison shot that someone made up...not that size matters...especially if you like Trek.
> 
> http://mijnkopthee.nl/images/space_comparison_chart_huge.jpeg



cool link - thanks

i'd like to see these ships, which i think have the biggest and best firepower;

galactic empire executor class
caretaker ship
voth city ship
big borg cube
death star

i didn't see the death star in that list

now that's a whole heap of firepower !!!!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Meh. Once the God Emperor cuts off your supply of melange, you're done for no matter how big your spacecraft are.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

markceltic said:


> This seems like an appropriate tune for this thread http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw&mode=related&search=


is that Donny Osmond in the video?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

The Doug said:


> Meh. Once the God Emperor cuts off your supply of melange, you're done for no matter how big your spacecraft are.


:clap: :clap: :clap: 

"He who controls the spice, controls the universe."

I keep hoping sci fi channel will try to make "God Emperor of Dune" into a mini-series
the best book in my opinion of the series and probably the most difficult to bring to the screen
oh well, a middle aged nerd can dream, can't he?

if only there were girls that understood sci fi and nerdy men


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It seems I read "The Dune Trilogy" in a time long ago, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

that talk of spice got me interested and poking around the web the son of Frank Herbert has released the 1st of the two last books in the Dune series based on his father's notes, i.e. book 7 will be in 2 pars

part 1 was released aug. 2006 an part 2 will be released in aug 2007
looks like i'm going to have to increase my Dune collection
i never did get into the prequels

Dune
Dune Messiah
Children of Dune
God Emperor of Dune
Heretic of Dune
Chapterhouse: Dune
Hunters of Dune
Sandworms of Dune (aug 2007)

just reading some online stuff i realize how great the original books were, especially God Emperor

so complicated and with so many layers
gonna have to start from the beginning and hopefully by aug 2007 be ready for the final installment

or to borrow from Herbert; "The sleeper has awakened !!"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

At the risk of further hijacking the thread - I loved the original series, which to me ended with Chapterhouse Dune, and that brief final chapter where Herbert added an unexpected and mysterious layer to the story which turned the whole series inside out. To me, anyway, it was a mind blower and a fitting end.

Ain't gonna read his son's stuff, it just wouldn't be the same to me...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i haven't and very probably won't read his son's prequels, but these two final books for the original seriew are based on notes and galleys written by Frank Herbert
i'll give at least the first one a try


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i haven't and very probably won't read his son's prequels, but these two final books for the original seriew are based on notes and galleys written by Frank Herbert
> i'll give at least the first one a try


Way to hijack a thread people! SHEESH!

By Grathor's Hammer!!!.....


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Regarding the original post, I'd be more interested to see a re-imagined BSG fleet (ie: Galatica-type, Valkyrie and Mercury class Battlestars) take on an imperial fleet.

Regarding the big space ship comparison, there are a bunch missing! Where's the Reman Scimitar? Where's the new BSG stuff? Where's the Scarran Dreadnought?

Geez.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

PosterBoy said:


> Regarding the original post, I'd be more interested to see a re-imagined BSG fleet (ie: Galatica-type, Valkyrie and Mercury class Battlestars) take on an imperial fleet.
> 
> Regarding the big space ship comparison, there are a bunch missing! Where's the Reman Scimitar? Where's the new BSG stuff? Where's the Scarran Dreadnought?
> 
> Geez.


Yeah I was thinking about the Scimitar also - it was a beast. Im guessing it would be about the same size as the Dominion Drednought.

Also, if the Lexx could get a clean shot before it could be attacked I think it would take out any of the ships on the page. Like the deathstar it could destroy whole planets. Plus didn't it like to eat what was left? Although it didn't seem like a good rounded fighting machine if it got a clean shot your toast.

And couldn't the wave motion canon from the Yamato destroy planets?

Even with shields, if you have a gun firing at you strong enough to take out planets I don't think it is going to help much.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

And not like I nerded this thread up enough, what about all the ships from Stargate? They might not be the biggest but it would be cool to see them added to that comparison image. And what about the Tardis? on the outside it is small but isn't it suppose to be like the size of a planet on the inside. OK now I'm just geting silly - time for bed.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Opps just found this on a fluke google search. 

http://www.merzo.net/


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The earth ships from Stargate aren't that big, but some of the Goa'uld ships are huge, and the Wraith and Ori ships are ridiculous.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dammacx said:


> Opps just found this on a fluke google search.
> 
> http://www.merzo.net/


now, that's cool
thanks !


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

it's not the size, it's the fire power

which ship had the most firepower?
V'ger?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Dammacx said:


> Opps just found this on a fluke google search.
> 
> http://www.merzo.net/


Gah. This is still missing some stuff (such as Scarran Dreadnought, Goa'uld flagships and Ori ships. I could go on but I've geeked out enough for now).

It's still pretty freaking cool though.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Did anyone mention the Vorlon Planet Killer? or my childhood favorite, the Argo?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Cliffy said:


> Did anyone mention the Vorlon Planet Killer? or my childhood favorite, the Argo?


Let's not forget the Shadow planet killer either.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Go here: http://www.merzo.net/ to the 2x section at the bottom for the "Goa'uld Ha'Tak"

and go to the 100x for the Vorlon planet killer. It makes the Starwars "Executor" look like a tug boat. It doesn't seem to have the shadow planet killer but that was more of a cloud - was there even a ship in the middle of that?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Dammacx said:


> Go here: http://www.merzo.net/ to the 2x section at the bottom for the "Goa'uld Ha'Tak"
> 
> and go to the 100x for the Vorlon planet killer. It makes the Starwars "Executor" look like a tug boat. It doesn't seem to have the shadow planet killer but that was more of a cloud - was there even a ship in the middle of that?


I saw the Ha'Tak, but not the Ori or Wraith stuff, nor the Goa'uld flag ships (which were usually several times the size of a single Ha'Tak.

And yes, the Shadow Planet Killer had a super structure inside it that would spread around whole planets.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_Planet_Killer
> 
> At first sight, the Shadow Planet Killer appears to be a gigantic mobile cloud of dust and gas, capable of surrounding a planet. On closer inspection, this cloud is revealed as a cover which conceals a net-like matrix of tubes and beams. The Planet Killer expands this net around a planet, with the dust and gas cutting off any contact to the outside. The dust and gas are actually bio-nanobots.
> 
> Once this is done, various hubs around the net fire missiles at the surface of the planet. Instead of exploding on the surface, these missiles burrow down through the planet until they reach the core, where they explode. The results are increased vulcanism, massive seismic upheaval, and atmospheric contamination, which together kill off the ecosystem and render the planet uninhabitable and sterile.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Well the Ori and Wraith ships are pretty new still. I'm guessing that is why they are not there... ...yet.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I never speculate on the "Vs" of series that have nothing to do with each other and present different technology altogether, for example Star Trek Vs Star Wars was never a fair fight for the Imperial Fleet as the Imperial Fleet's ships don't have actual deflector shields like those on the Star Fleet ships once a Federation ship like the Enterprise D starts firing even on a Super Star Destroyer no matter how much bigger it is it would be destroyed pretty quickly once the Enterprise brings to bear all its firepower. I like speculating on such things as wether the USS Defiant can withsitand a one on one battle with a Klingon Vorcha or a Romulan Warbird.

Laterz


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Bah! Fireball XL-5 would take them all out! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fireball_XL5

(Never underestimate the importance of eyebrows to great acting!) :lmao:


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Gah.
My girlfriend's been giving me a hard enough time for being a BSG fan. I can't imagine what she'd say if she saw this thread!

Whatever. Once I get all the box sets for BSG (they're on order right now) I'm going to sit her down and make her watch them with me.

Resistance is futile - ooops! Wrong series


----------

